# Windows 95 CD won't boot



## lemontree (Jul 2, 2005)

I use Virtual PC 2004 on Windows XP Pro and I tried to install Windows 95, but it won't boot from the retail Windows 95 CD. What do I have to do? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike M (Feb 22, 2005)

In your bios is it set to boot from CD then hard drive?


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

lemontree said:


> I use Virtual PC 2004 on Windows XP Pro and I tried to install Windows 95, but it won't boot from the retail Windows 95 CD. What do I have to do?
> 
> Thanks.


Set your physical CD drive as your virtual machine's CD and check the BIOS settings of your VM so that it could boot from a CD.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't remember Win95 being on a bootable CD.


----------



## lemontree (Jul 2, 2005)

I have set booting from the CD. Remember, I'm doing this all on VPC 2004 and not my physical PC. I've tried using a Win 95 boot floppy, but it left me hanging there, with messages waiting for me to reply.

Is there any way that I can make a 'home-made' bootable Win 95 CD?

Thanks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

lemontree said:


> I have set booting from the CD. Remember, I'm doing this all on VPC 2004 and not my physical PC. I've tried using a Win 95 boot floppy, but it left me hanging there, with messages waiting for me to reply.
> 
> Is there any way that I can make a 'home-made' bootable Win 95 CD?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, can't help there, but maybe there is some info here that will:

http://blogs.msdn.com/virtual_pc_guy/archive/2005/02/15/372846.aspx


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What was the message the boot floppy left you hanging with?


----------



## lemontree (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi,

The message that the boot floppy left me was: 
 CD-ROM Device Driver for IDE (Four Channels Supported) 
(C)Copyright Oak Technology Inc. 1993-1996 
Driver Version : V340 
Device Name : BANANA 
Transfer Mode : Programmed I/O 
Drive 0: Port= 170 (Secondary Channel), Master IRQ= 15 
Firmware version :

MSCDEX Version 2.25 
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1986-1995. All rights reserved. 
Drive R: = Driver BANANA unit 0 
A:\> 

I don't know how to proceed from here.

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This is where you put the CD in. Then type R: and hit Enter. Then type setup.exe and hit enter.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

There is also a CD ROM boot image you can download at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/software/win_boot.iso

There are a lot of the DOS utilities there that don't normally get added when you make one from Win98. For example Diskcopy, Doskey, Format, More, Move, Sys, Edit, Chkdsk, Deltree, Extract, Updated Fdisk, Attrib, Label, Mem, Scandisk, Scanreg, Smartdrv and Xcopy.

It automatically loads with support for a generic CD ROM and assigns it the drive letter of X:

In addition to all the other DOS utilities, the CD version also has:
DELPART - For deleting DOS and NTFS partitions. Can delete extended NTFS partitions.
FDISK121 - FDISK with additional options - See the documentation, and 
READNTFS - Read and Copy files on a NTFS partition.

The CD image needs to be burned using a program that recognized ISO images.

A small, free program to do this can be downloaded at:http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads/burncdcc.zip. It is a single executalbe that is under 200k.


----------



## lemontree (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks very much DoubleHelix. I tried it, but I'm stuck again, the message was:


Please wait while Setup initializes. 
Cannot create a temporary directory. 
If you have HPFS or NTFS installed on your hard drive, 
you will need to create an MS-DOS boot partition to set up Windows. 

R:\> 

thanks.


----------



## mp72 (Aug 2, 2005)

My experience was after I formatted the HDD and then installed via floppy/CD it didn't see CD drive after reboot.

That's because microsoft decided to use a motherboard that windows95 doesn't have the default drivers for (Intel 440BX chipset). It took me a bit of time to think back to win95 way of doing things.

---I added extra spaces inbetween dots in URLs so that you could find appropriate links--

So to resolve this:
1) Fdisk to create partition with bootable win9x floppy.
2) create a primary partition (e.g. fdisk), reboot, format drive (e.g. format c.
3) copy the windows95 CD to a folder on the blank virtualPC harddrive you just formatted. Yes you can read and write files directly to the partition from a bootable floppy?
4) cd to appropriate directory (that you just copied the files too) and run setup.exe from there. Finish the install.
5) Download and install Intel 440BX chipset setup program, then reboot the computer, it'll detect the drivers (e.g. CDROM).

6) Install virtualPC additions - from virtual window (Action - install or update virtual machine additions) so that you can share local drive, etc...

The link below set me in the right direction:
blogs 
. 
msdn 
. 
com
/virtual_pc_guy/archive/2005/02/15/372846 
. aspx


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

mp72 said:


> That's because microsoft decided to use a motherboard that windows95 doesn't have the default drivers for (Intel 440BX chipset).


I thought MS had nothing to do with using motherboards. Just that this chip set came out way after Win95 was released.


----------

